OST or Theme Songs Suggestions? - gj0
======
gj0
Here are some from my side :

\- TVF PITCHERES SONG-THE RELEVANT SOUND :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvEG3Ac1qHg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvEG3Ac1qHg)

\- Lord of the Rings :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPJT12-wrCY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPJT12-wrCY)

\- Hans Zimmer - Time (Inception) :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxabLA7UQ9k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxabLA7UQ9k)

\- Interstellar Main Theme - Soundtrack by Hans Zimmer :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVtMYqUAyw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDVtMYqUAyw)

\- IP man :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMk4RP-q6e8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMk4RP-q6e8)

------
johncoltrane
\- The "Esper Edition" of the Blade Runner soundtrack, by Vangelis et al., is
a must:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQFRtbDK9Yk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQFRtbDK9Yk)

\- The classic horror movies made by Hammer Films had terrific soundtracks,
James bernard's being my favorites:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isG3-rQqxZA&list=PLs3T-t417Y...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isG3-rQqxZA&list=PLs3T-t417YhSZSUSAIDgcLjvhE4h2n1Vl)

\- David Lynch's Twin Peaks, by Angelo Badalamenti:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDbSYAJ9Tvw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDbSYAJ9Tvw)

\- Everything and anything by Bernard Hermann:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owm8RkA3FtA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owm8RkA3FtA)

\- I'm not sure if it ever received a proper release but the Hannibal TV
show's soundtrack, by Brian Reitzell, is highly regarded for, IMO, good
reasons.

\- David Lynch's Dune, by Toto and Brian Eno:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMnM1Qww2xs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMnM1Qww2xs)

\- Goblin's horror soundtracks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQejiArD608](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQejiArD608)

\- John Carpenter wrote the soundtrack of most of his films himself. My
personal favorites are The Fog:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKGzUxH9GyQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKGzUxH9GyQ)
and Christine:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEwN1-Gaj5s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEwN1-Gaj5s)

\- John Schlesinger's Marathon Man, by Michael small:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh8osZAYTjo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eh8osZAYTjo)

\- Classic Godzilla soundtracks by Akira Ifukube et al.:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3FnS6lx-
Ds](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3FnS6lx-Ds)

\- David Cronenberg's The Naked Lunch, by Howard Shore with Ornette Coleman:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBh_4_i2zLk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBh_4_i2zLk)

